# Related to Digital Camera



## sms_solver (Mar 4, 2005)

I am using SonyDigital Camera which use MemoryStick. There is an option 

in the camera that lets Format the MemoryStick (i.e deleting all content 

of the memory stick).

Now I want to know if images can be retrieved from the cleared 

MemoryStick.


----------



## blacklight (Mar 4, 2005)

yes , the deleted files can be recovered .
try these links

*www.iolo.com/sr/2/

*diskinternals.com/

*www.photorescue.com/


----------



## Charley (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes u can....... log on photorescue.com


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

The best tool that I know of is Zero Assumption Digital Image Recovery.
*www.z-a-recovery.com/digital_image_recovery.htm

It can pretty much recover image and its associated information straight off the memory card, but be warned, some digicams securely wipe the image when you delete them, and you will not be possible to recover them using this or any other software. Read your digicam manual for details.


----------

